# Eligibility for jobs at reputed companies for people having  less than 60% score in PG



## quicky008 (Sep 13, 2015)

A friend of mine recently completed his MCA from IGNOU with an aggregate of 58% marks.He has over 70% marks throughout his academic career from 10+2 till graduation,sadly however he could not secure 60% marks for his PG course.Because of this he's really worried as most reputed IT firms demand a score of 60% and above throughout one's academic career and so he thinks he won't be eligible to apply for a job at such companies as he failed to secure 60% marks in MCA.He wants to know is there anything else he can do in order to apply for a job at companies which otherwise don't accept candidates having less than 60% marks at any stage of their academic career?Does having less than 60% marks in PG mean his future is doomed?

ps he is currently 29 years old.


----------



## tkin (Sep 13, 2015)

Can't say about other companies but TCS and Accenture won't take him for sure. Sorry I can't be of much help.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 13, 2015)

I have cleared TCS with 50% throughout. Doesn't matter if you are experienced.

For freshers most companies looks for min 60% throughout. For experienced it's 50%.


----------



## tkin (Sep 13, 2015)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> I have cleared TCS with 50% throughout. Doesn't matter if you are experienced.
> 
> *For freshers most companies looks for min 60% throughout.* For experienced it's 50%.


That's what I wanted to say, doesn't matter for experienced.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 13, 2015)

Thanks a lot for replying guys.Can you also tell me how many years of experience does a candidate require(whose PG grades are below 60%)to become eligible for getting a job at a company like TCS?And this may sound like a stupid question,but what would be the best way for someone to proceed in order to acquire the experience that's necessary for this purpose?


----------



## tkin (Sep 13, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> Thanks a lot for replying guys.Can you also tell me how many years of experience does a candidate require(whose PG grades are below 60%)to become eligible for getting a job at a company like TCS?And this may sound like a stupid question,but what would be the best way for someone to proceed in order to acquire the experience that's necessary for this purpose?


Most companies specially companies like TCS takes in experienced at 2-3yrs minimum. There are exceptions but lets stick to the common norms.

For experienced candidates his marks are of no concern, just because he has less than 60% doesn't mean he has to work extra. To get into an IT company as a experienced candidate a person must work hard, gather plenty of knowledge, be really good at the work he is doing, no matter what technology he used to work in and he must have good communication skills, both spoken and verbal. The last point is of paramount importance as I had seen a very skilled guy get rejected due to his lack of communication skills.

Work hard, learn a lot of stuff, specially emerging stuff like nosql(bigadata-hadoop etc), graphdb(ne04j etc), node.js or other server side scripting language and there will be no shortcoming of offers. No matter how much the IT industry has slowed down it will always have requirements for persons having high technical skills, always. As the industry slows down the worthless people get sidelined and knowledgeable guys take over. Be that guy. That's it.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 13, 2015)

^thank you once again for your prompt reply,i really appreciate it.I'll let my friend know what you've just told me-lets hope he'll work hard and eventually succeed in his endeavours.


----------



## tkin (Sep 13, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> ^thank you once again for your prompt reply,i really appreciate it.I'll let my friend know what you've just told me-lets hope he'll work hard and eventually succeed in his endeavours.


Yes, I have seen countless examples like this. Take for example, one of my managers started his career with a small company earning less than 50k per annum, now he earns over 15lpa, another dozen guys like him I know also earn a lot. In fact they earn more than the guys who stayed in the same company for the same duration. When you start with a small company you get lot of technical skills, that can be used for leverage.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 14, 2015)

ok,so it seems the best thing for him to do right now would be to try looking for employment opportunities at small companies and use the experience he acquires while working at any such company to improve his chances of landing a job at TCS/CTS or any other major IT firm in future.Do you think some of these small companies might not allow him to join them for not having 60% at the PG level?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Sep 14, 2015)

tkin said:


> When you start with a small company you get lot of technical skills, that can be used for leverage.



That's right. MNC's kill your innovation and thinking skills and develop copy paste and process skills. Always start with SME if you want to learn.


----------



## tkin (Sep 14, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> ok,so it seems the best thing for him to do right now would be to try looking for employment opportunities at small companies and use the experience he acquires while working at any such company to improve his chances of landing a job at TCS/CTS or any other major IT firm in future.Do you think some of these small companies might not allow him to join them for not having 60% at the PG level?



Small companies do not have that luxury. Nobody will go for a small company if they don't get off their high horse. It won't be a problem for him.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 16, 2015)

[MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION]:i talked to my friend recently about whatever we've discussed here and he was quite happy to learn that he can still apply for a job at well known it companies after having acquired the requisite experience and is very grateful for your help.As of now he's on the lookout for a job at small companies but he's concerned about the fact that he's currently 29 years old-he wants to know is he likely to face any problems while applying for jobs at small companies because of his age?


----------



## tkin (Sep 16, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> [MENTION=52329]tkin[/MENTION]:i talked to my friend recently about whatever we've discussed here and he was quite happy to learn that he can still apply for a job at well known it companies after having acquired the requisite experience and is very grateful for your help.As of now he's on the lookout for a job at small companies but he's concerned about the fact that he's currently 29 years old-he wants to know is he likely to face any problems while applying for jobs at small companies because of his age?


He will face some problems but as I had said earlier, small companies don't get to nitpick. So it will be difficult, but not at all impossible. He just needs to try hard.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 16, 2015)

tkin said:


> He will face some problems but as I had said earlier, small companies don't get to nitpick. So it will be difficult, but not at all impossible. He just needs to try hard.


oh ok thanks,i'm sure he'll be quite relieved to know this.


----------

